# HP33S Calculator



## JUDE (Jan 22, 2009)

I just bought my new HP33s. Anyone could tell me how to input Deg-Min-Sec in angle? am trying to find the button to input say 57 deg 25 min 10 sec but there's no where and even in the manual didn't specify. Please advice


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 22, 2009)

buy a casio FX-115 - either model (MS or ES) is under $20 - its not too late - that is my advise to you


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 23, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> buy a casio FX-115 - either model (MS or ES) is under $20 - its not too late - that is my advise to you


Stop it! Don't hate the RPN just because you can't understand or master it 

To answer the question...



```
Time Conversions
Values for time (in hours, H) or angles (in degrees, D) can be converted between a
decimal–fraction form (H.h or D.d) and a minutes–seconds form (H.MMSSss)
```

Straight from the users manual...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 23, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> buy a casio FX-115 - either model (MS or ES) is under $20 - its not too late - that is my advise to you


What he said! I love my 115 MS.

I can totally see a Mac/PC style commercial for that thing.

"I'm a Casio, and I'm a HP..."


----------



## heman (Jan 23, 2009)

The HP33S SUCKS. I have been a "HP fan" ever since getting my HP32S almost 20 years ago. I never even considered going with anything other than an HP because of the QUALITY of my "20 year old HP32S."

Heck, I figured it might be time for a "step-up" to a newer model....

WHAT a MISTAKE. The HP33S was a TOTAL WASTE of money. Several of the keys have actually gotten "finicky" after only a year of use. I was loyal to the "brand," BUT HP was not "loyal" to the quality of their own product...

I haven't quite smashed my HP33S yet, but at least I no longer HAVE to use this POS ever again....

GOOD Luck!!


----------



## Willmar (Jan 23, 2009)

Jude, I hate that HP calculator so much! I actually bought the casio one later on because of issues like this! However I did learn how to convert angles back and forth.

I guess the easiest way to explain this is with an example.

Lets say you want to convert an angle of 10.5 deg. to Deg. Mins, and Secs.

Well you type 10.5 then you press the purple button and --&gt;HMS.

You'd get an answer of 10.3000 which translate to 10deg 30mins 00secs... Yea I know retarded but that's what it is!

If it's the other way around then you'd type your 10Deg. 30Mins 30Secs as 10.3030 in the calculator then press the green button and then ---&gt; HR. You'd get 10.50833!

I hope this helps!


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 23, 2009)

If you don't like the 33s then you ought to be looking at the 35s.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 23, 2009)

Doh! I wish this thread had taken place a day earlier. I have a casio and I forgot that it would convert degrees to decimal degrees. I was doing it manually yesterday (on my Casio). Oh well, not a big loss.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 23, 2009)

JUDE said:


> I just bought my new HP33s. Anyone could tell me how to input Deg-Min-Sec in angle? am trying to find the button to input say 57 deg 25 min 10 sec but there's no where and even in the manual didn't specify. Please advice


I advise purchase of a nice, shiny new TI-30Xa, one of the finest calculators known to man.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 23, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> Stop it! Don't hate the RPN just because you can't understand or master it
> To answer the question...
> 
> 
> ...



33s can be set to RPN or "regular."


----------



## krenim (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never been a rpn guy, but the 35s looked like a much better calculator for the exam than the TI's (I already had 2 TI-36's). I picked one up, ran it in algebraic ("regular") mode, LOVED IT!


----------



## rancam (Jan 29, 2009)

I was a long time HP-48GX user so I picked up the 33S for the exam. For basic stuff it works OK but navigating the stack stinks, and the rotating 4 stack is limiting. The worse thing about it is how complex numbers are used, you have to memorized which one of the 4 stacks is real or imaginary and use a different key to perform it. If you are electrical like I am I reccomend picking up the Casio also. The complex operations are much better and it also has a 2 or 3 simutaneous equation solver built in. I think I used the casio around 75% of the time on the test.

rancam


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 29, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> 33s can be set to RPN or "regular."


Yeah... but I can't imagine there's anyone that like the form-factor of the HPs better than other options. The *only* saving grace to the current HPs that are usable is the RPN. Still, for those of us that prefer RPN, it's worth the trade off.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 29, 2009)

^Agreed. However, if your an RPN person, the 35s is a much better calculator. For electrical use, it does a much better job with complex numbers than the 33s.

:2cents:


----------



## metroplex (Jan 29, 2009)

Another recommendation for the Casio FX-115ES. It is the closest you can get to a Graphing Calculator based on all of the features.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 29, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^Agreed. However, if your an RPN person, the 35s is a much better calculator. For electrical use, it does a much better job with complex numbers than the 33s.:2cents:



I bought a 33s for the exam and don't use it at all now. So I switched the RPN off and my wife now uses it to balance the checkbook. Otherwise, the old 33s would be a paperweight - probably a poor one.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 29, 2009)

^ My 33s currently resides in a pocket of my flight bag. I might use it twice a year. I picked up a 35s and it's now my "daily driver".


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 29, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> I bought a 33s for the exam and don't use it at all now. So I switched the RPN off and my wife now uses it to balance the checkbook. Otherwise, the old 33s would be a paperweight - probably a poor one.


My poor ten-year-old can't use a regular calculator! It's RPN or nothing for him. Does that count as child abuse?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 29, 2009)

Since I'm in the same boat as your kid, I'd consider it good parenting!


----------



## FairhopeEE (Feb 10, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> buy a casio FX-115 - either model (MS or ES) is under $20 - its not too late - that is my advise to you


Good call. I took an FX-115ES and an HP35S both to the exam, but hardly used the latter. I'm a long-time RPN guy, but managed to get by with the Casio for most of the problems. The main thing for me was that it has a much better display than the HP.

I don't have to take the exam again  , so both are now "retired" and it's back to my old trusty HP 48S for everything from workplace calculations to balancing my checkbook.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Feb 10, 2009)

I've used HPs since 1985 starting with the HP-15c, up through the HP-48SX (the best ever). I bought the HP-33 and put it right back on ebay after 1 week of wasting time with it.

I'm a long time HP fan, but the HP-33 is not even a true HP, IT SUCKS! I wouldn't use it for a door stop. I wouldn't even use it throw at someone I hate. The only thing I would use it for is to throw at the idiot who designed it, who is someone I hate, so cancel the last statement.

I bought the Casio for the exam. I was nervous about not using RPN, but it was the best move I ever made. just give yourself plenty of time to adjust if you're a die hard RPN HP fan.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 18, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> My poor ten-year-old can't use a regular calculator! It's RPN or nothing for him. Does that count as child abuse?


YES!!!!!!!


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 19, 2009)

Dleg said:


> YES!!!!!!!


Maybe we could start a few studies... does forcing children to use RPN drive them towards or away from engineering or computer science? In a similar fashion, does forcing my son to play Counter Strike make him more likely to join the Army?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 19, 2009)

^I believe it's unethical to experiment on children in that fashion. (talking about RPN only)


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 20, 2009)

Dleg said:


> ^I believe it's unethical to experiment on children in that fashion. (talking about RPN only)


Well... it's not like I could use my dog!

Really, I should have had a few more kids... then I could do a more scientific study: HP, Casio, and TI.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought the HP35S instead. It's not too bad really, once you get used to it. I prefer my 48G by a longshot, but I'll get by with the 35S. I can't imagine going back away from RPN at this point. My wife (scientist) however, can't stand RPN and won't use my calculators....BONUS!!

:bananapowerslide:


----------



## zorlev (Mar 20, 2009)

As someone who had been schooled on HP. Having ruled out the 28s by NCEES I decide to go with the 33s for as you know Electrical uses complex notation alot. The calculator does perform this function but I do think it is bit tedious when doing a series of complex calculations. When my 33s crashed I got a 35s which I believe is much improvement over the 33s. I would recommend anyone considering of buying a 33s just check out the 35s before you make your purchase you wont be dissapointed I am sure. Propective EE PE takers check it out.


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 22, 2009)

am I the only one here that actually LIKES the 33s? I really do. I have a 48gx, and HAD a 41cx, but sold that on ebay for more than I paid for it to begin with in 85. I actually carry the 48gx, and 33s to work with me every day, and the 33 get's used.

I do have to admit that I bought 3 hp33s calcs, and the last one had a MUCH better display and button feel than the first 2. I thought it was a great calculator for the PE exam, I learned quickly how to use the programming functions, and learned how to plug formulas into it and honestly I don't think I could have found a better calculator to use.

I haven't seen the 35s though, so I can't make a fair comparison, It probably is much better than the 33s, but if you have a later 33 I wouldn't worry, it got me by.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Apr 8, 2009)

HP33S?

Hated it .......


----------



## Parks and Rec (Jun 17, 2009)

When using your HP 33 as a bottle opener, use the metal side up. Metal side down will open your calculator up like a tin can.

:Banane35:


----------



## PE2BII (Aug 23, 2009)

NCcarguy said:


> am I the only one here that actually LIKES the 33s? I really do. I have a 48gx, and HAD a 41cx, but sold that on ebay for more than I paid for it to begin with in 85. I actually carry the 48gx, and 33s to work with me every day, and the 33 get's used.
> I do have to admit that I bought 3 hp33s calcs, and the last one had a MUCH better display and button feel than the first 2. I thought it was a great calculator for the PE exam, I learned quickly how to use the programming functions, and learned how to plug formulas into it and honestly I don't think I could have found a better calculator to use.
> 
> I haven't seen the 35s though, so I can't make a fair comparison, It probably is much better than the 33s, but if you have a later 33 I wouldn't worry, it got me by.


NC Car guy or others,

Do you know how to turn off the comma on teh HP 33S

Thanks


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> buy a casio FX-115 - either model (MS or ES) is under $20 - its not too late - that is my advise to you


AMEN to that. I did it and worked out perfectly



heman said:


> The HP33S SUCKS....WHAT a MISTAKE. The HP33S was a TOTAL WASTE of money.


AMEN to that too. My cheap Casio FX-115ES worked perfectly for me. Now my High School daughter has the 33S. At least it was not a total waste. One more thing; I do not know about Civils, Mechs or Chemicals but if you are an EE you HAVE to go for the Casio. It is the best choice. Take my word on this one.


----------



## SPSUEngineer (Aug 23, 2009)

I was a diehard HP fan since engineering school. My professors had them and taught us that you must have one to be a true engineer. I used the HP48, 49, and then bought a 35 for the PE Exam. That thing was a piece of junk and I sold it on Ebay right away for a loss.

I picked up a Casio 115ES for $18 at Target and have never looked back. In fact I have retired my HP48 at work and I know own several Casio 115ES calculators. HP is not the quality it used to be and there are better calculators to be had for much less money. Hell you can buy 3 Casio's for cost of one HP 35 and its a better calculator IMHO.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Aug 24, 2009)

To remove the comma go to the mode button on the top of the calculator, use the arrows in the middle to select the mode and press enter.

I really like the HP33, I would rather have one of the more powerful hps but it works fine for me, I still have a 11c I use on my desk.


----------



## PE2BII (Aug 24, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> To remove the comma go to the mode button on the top of the calculator, use the arrows in the middle to select the mode and press enter.
> I really like the HP33, I would rather have one of the more powerful hps but it works fine for me, I still have a 11c I use on my desk.




Thank you, Env. Engineer. I appreciate your quick response.

Now for the more difficult task. How do I take the roots for a quadratic equation?

Thank you


----------



## EnvEngineer (Aug 24, 2009)

enter the number or have it in the display, enter the root and press Yx or root x

25 enter 3 Yx = 15,626

1000 enter 3 root x (may be a lower function) = 10


----------

